# Was this rude or was I right? (long)



## firestorm (Feb 3, 2014)

Our GSD is 14 months old, high energy female, super active, plays rough. You need to be firm with her. I put her out side on her lead this morning and went back inside. Only a couple of minutes, she started barking then I heard some kids and thought my husband was home with the grand kids but then I realized I did not hear the car pull up. Plus she would not bark at the grand kids or my husband. I look outside the window and the person who lives right next door was by the dog with two strange kids I have not seen before. He was trying to get her to behave and sit, she would not listen to him and in the mean time she was barking at the one kid. He was still trying to get her to settle when the one kid started to go toward her and back up several times. This was all in a short time span. Well, I went out side and told him that I would prefer him not to bring kids over if we are not outside. My husband is telling me never to say anything. Was I right? I have to protect my dog. This person feels like he can walk in our yard any time, on foot or with his ATV and go up and pet the dog. His back yard is even with our house, our house is set back on our property and I found out that he will stand in his back yard and call the dogs name and make noises. I found this out when they invited us over and they had a few to many and his wife told me. Her lead and kennel is on that side of the house. I am just fed up with people like this. What are your guys opinion on this? Sorry if to long.


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

I do not believe you were rude whatsoever.....simply being responsible and acting in a fashion which is best for everybody....including the dog.

A Robert Frost quote comes to mind....." Good fences make good neighbors"

SuperG


----------



## Ellimaybel (Mar 16, 2014)

I have similar issues but not quite as drastic. When it was just my little dog outside people walking by would stop and reach over my fence to pet him. The neighbor girl on the left tries to play with my dogs through the fence and my neighbor on the right stops by to see them. He is ok because he has brought his dog over into my yard with my permission to socialize the animals. The neighbors behind us I am pretty sure don't mess around but I did find an empty peanut butter jar in that part of the yard one day. I let that one go because I didn't know if it was something that was buried in the bushes or if they gave it to the dogs. My husband and friend who is a property manager both stated that in city I have no right to stop people from doing this as long as they are outside of my yard because they are on public property. Have you posted No Trespassing and Beware of Dog signs? At least if you have those posted you have a little more protection on your side if something does happen. I'll be interested to see what people here have to say about the issue.

I now keep the little dog on a chain inside the fenced in yard because the neighbors and passerby's actions have encouraged him to charge the fence every time someone walks by. He has gotten out twice, once into the little girls yard and once right out the front. I think it's sad that I have to leash my dog inside his own fenced in yard but I can't change the actions of others so I have to adjust around their actions.


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

Not rude, best to just stay out with your dog while it conducts its "business", especially with no fence. It only takes a split second for some kind of accident/incident to happen, dog knocks kid down or even a solid unintended head-butt to one of the kids and you may have someone knocking on your door, just not worth the risk. 

Kind of tough dealing with neighbors, but best to be clear with them. I'd have a talk about respecting boundaries, but be diplomatic, he may be a PITA, but there may come a time when you may need their help.


----------



## pineconeforestGSD (Feb 24, 2014)

what kind of a person calls YOUR dog and makes ''wierd'' noises? sounds like a potential Big problem IMHO.
and don't forget in the long run-if you fail to plan you might as well plan to fail.
best wishes for a peaceful outcome.
personally I would post my property with no trespassing signs ASAP.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Your neighbor is obnoxious.


----------



## my boy diesel (Mar 9, 2013)

all the above but also putting your dog on a tie out and not supervising her outside
and having people teasing her is going to make her aggressive
if you do not remedy this situation instantly you are liable to have a bite case on your hands very soon


----------



## huntergreen (Jun 28, 2012)

fences make good neighbors.


----------



## EJQ (May 13, 2003)

Certainly not rude!! I think you are correct in laying the ground rules - your property, your dog etc etc. Heaven only knows where you would be if the dog bit one of those kids!


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

I agree with the fence and not leaving your dog outside unattended. You can't fix stupid, but you can protect your dog.


----------



## jafo220 (Mar 16, 2013)

I would have to agree with others opinions of not leaving your dog unattended out back on a lead, let alone knowing your neighbor teases your dog anyways.

As for your initial question, you were much nicer than I would have been. Neighbor has no business coming onto your property unannounced, let alone approaching your dog. He to me is acting like he partly owns your property and your dog. This should come to an abrupt stop. He needs to understand upfront and right away this will not allowed. If you let this progress, you are puting your dog at great risk.

I don't have any idea what your husband is think telling you to not say anything. Does he really want to take the chance of a lawsuit? By not saying anything and having no "no trespass" signs that to me your saying it's ok to come over anytime and mess with the dog. Kind of risky.

I would have told them the very first time "back away from the dog. Do not come on my property without asking us first." Also I would make him aware that I know he teases the dog too and it should stop now. I would be firm and direct, but not insulting.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## firestorm (Feb 3, 2014)

We do not have a fence, my husband will not put one up. We live on two acres. I was real nice about it. We are friends with them. He just needs to know his limit and what I will or will not tolerate. My husband is way more relaxed and tolerant than me. This is his first dog but not my first. I had GSDs my whole life. I know what they can do to a person on accident. My other half does not like to confront anyone about anything because he don`t want to cause trouble. I think if telling someone in a proper manner what you dislike it should not be a problem for them. You are after all protecting them and your dog. I think it is wrong for a person to go into your yard and mess with your dog and try to introduce strange children to it. We do have signs up, no trespassing and beware of dog. She was out side for less than 60 seconds. I know it only takes a second. I am real careful about our dog. I do not let her run outside unless I am out there with her. But will once in awhile I will put her on her lead(that is attached to her dog run) or put her in the outdoor dog run. I should not have to worry about the neighbors and what they will do. They being adults, should know better than that and have common sense when it comes to dogs(he`s had a dog before). My dog is very friendly and loves kids. She is not aggressive all. She is not left outside all day long. But I should be able to leave her for two minutes on her lead, in my yard. Our house is about midway on our property.(2 acres) It is also a dead end street and I do not live in the city. Don`t get me wrong, we get along with all are neighbors and they are real nice. The thing is, she is our dog, not his. He can get his own. I am just tired of people coming over and trying to give her commands and treating her like the neighborhood dog. I have rules for a reason. Sorry, end of rant. It`s know wonder why sometimes I like my pets more than people.


----------



## JoeyG (Nov 17, 2013)

not rude and I would certainly ask him to stay out of my property like others have said


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

OOooooo in blue. Teaching the dog when she barks at kids they'll back away. Not good if don't want the dog barking and lunging at kids!

You did right and in the future I wouldn't leave your dog out unattended for too long. 

We've got a lot of kids in the neighborhood who have decided the green space behind my house is a public right of way (it's not, I bought this lot for the privacy....:crazy: ) but anyhoo, we've fenced in our back yard and double fenced now along the back lot line. I've watched the kids walking back there and they'll stop and go forward and back while they debate if they should pet my dogs. So now I tell the kids to keep moving and/or recall my dogs. I don't want to kick up a fuss either but you do have to draw the line for the safety of the children AND your dogs at some point.





firestorm said:


> Our GSD is 14 months old, high energy female, super active, plays rough. You need to be firm with her. I put her out side on her lead this morning and went back inside. Only a couple of minutes, she started barking then I heard some kids and thought my husband was home with the grand kids but then I realized I did not hear the car pull up. Plus she would not bark at the grand kids or my husband. I look outside the window and the person who lives right next door was by the dog with two strange kids I have not seen before. He was trying to get her to behave and sit, she would not listen to him and in the mean time she was barking at the one kid. He was still trying to get her to settle *when the one kid started to go toward her and back up several times*. This was all in a short time span. Well, I went out side and told him that I would prefer him not to bring kids over if we are not outside. My husband is telling me never to say anything. Was I right? I have to protect my dog. This person feels like he can walk in our yard any time, on foot or with his ATV and go up and pet the dog. His back yard is even with our house, our house is set back on our property and I found out that he will stand in his back yard and call the dogs name and make noises. I found this out when they invited us over and they had a few to many and his wife told me. Her lead and kennel is on that side of the house. I am just fed up with people like this. What are your guys opinion on this? Sorry if to long.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Well said! I hate when ppl give my dogs commands and then try to force them into position. 

Back away from my dog. I KEEL YOU.




firestorm said:


> We do not have a fence, my husband will not put one up. We live on two acres. I was real nice about it. We are friends with them. He just needs to know his limit and what I will or will not tolerate. My husband is way more relaxed and tolerant than me. This is his first dog but not my first. I had GSDs my whole life. I know what they can do to a person on accident. My other half does not like to confront anyone about anything because he don`t want to cause trouble. I think if telling someone in a proper manner what you dislike it should not be a problem for them. You are after all protecting them and your dog. I think it is wrong for a person to go into your yard and mess with your dog and try to introduce strange children to it. We do have signs up, no trespassing and beware of dog. She was out side for less than 60 seconds. I know it only takes a second. I am real careful about our dog. I do not let her run outside unless I am out there with her. But will once in awhile I will put her on her lead(that is attached to her dog run) or put her in the outdoor dog run. I should not have to worry about the neighbors and what they will do. They being adults, should know better than that and have common sense when it comes to dogs(he`s had a dog before). My dog is very friendly and loves kids. She is not aggressive all. She is not left outside all day long. But I should be able to leave her for two minutes on her lead, in my yard. Our house is about midway on our property.(2 acres) It is also a dead end street and I do not live in the city. Don`t get me wrong, we get along with all are neighbors and they are real nice. The thing is, she is our dog, not his. He can get his own. I am just tired of people coming over and trying to give her commands and treating her like the neighborhood dog. I have rules for a reason. Sorry, end of rant. It`s know wonder why sometimes I like my pets more than people.


----------



## firestorm (Feb 3, 2014)

You all are right. I should not leave her unattended. This person thinks he has no rules, cause even if she is in her dog run he will come up to the house and let the children put their fingers through the cage. I caught him. You would think a person would not go by a dog run and let the kids do that. I do believe he thinks he can do what he wants and my husband will never say anything. But I did, know matter what my husband told me. I had to. I had to put a stop to it. Hopefully he got the hint. Again, I was real nice about it. My husband asked me what he said. He said oh um ok, and walked to the edge of the property and went home. I hope I do not have to say anything more to him. I guess I will just have to be more careful and make sure my husband really understands what could happen, even though I already explained it to him. I just don`t get some people. Even living in the country you are not safe from people that do not think first until something happens. She is a super nice dog, but I know her and she is still much a puppy even at 14 months and seems to be in a I don`t wanta stage.(not spayed) I even get teased because they think the dog has to many rules like not running around loose,(we have a lot of coyotes around here), I do not let her chase or kill any thing(I have a cat I love also that she can get to rough with and no they are not left alone, the cat is my personal therapy pet), no junk food, stuff like that. Is it wrong to want a well behaved dog and to represent the GSD as a whole(good dog)?


----------



## Twyla (Sep 18, 2011)

Move the lead and kennel to the other side of the yard. Easier said then done but....

Apologies to the guys on here.. I have found with guys, instead of being polite, trying to keep peace; it works better being direct. Instead of saying 'I prefer..." - 'Do not...' gets the point across and doesn't leave room for any confusion. But then I don't mind being a witch lol.

As for the other half, ask him which he would like to confront - putting his foot down with a neighbor or losing the house on 2 acres?


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

"What the  are you doing" also works well for most people.

Honestly, you are much nicer than I would have been. I do NOT like people roaming into my yard. Ask my neighbors, who had their children escorted home by me and told that they would NOT be playing in my yard.


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

firestorm said:


> You all are right. I should not leave her unattended. This person thinks he has no rules, cause even if she is in her dog run he will come up to the house and let the children put their fingers through the cage. I caught him. You would think a person would not go by a dog run and let the kids do that. I do believe he thinks he can do what he wants and my husband will never say anything. But I did, know matter what my husband told me. I had to. I had to put a stop to it. Hopefully he got the hint. Again, I was real nice about it. My husband asked me what he said. He said oh um ok, and walked to the edge of the property and went home. I hope I do not have to say anything more to him. I guess I will just have to be more careful and make sure my husband really understands what could happen, even though I already explained it to him. I just don`t get some people. Even living in the country you are not safe from people that do not think first until something happens. She is a super nice dog, but I know her and she is still much a puppy even at 14 months and seems to be in a I don`t wanta stage.(not spayed) I even get teased because they think the dog has to many rules like not running around loose,(we have a lot of coyotes around here), I do not let her chase or kill any thing(I have a cat I love also that she can get to rough with and no they are not left alone, the cat is my personal therapy pet), no junk food, stuff like that. Is it wrong to want a well behaved dog and to represent the GSD as a whole(good dog)?


You are correct as well, it just sucks that we have to take measures in order to protect people from their own ignorance. Hopefully your neighbor got the message and won't be a problem going forward.


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

Sounds like you have the guy figured out. He thinks rules don't apply to him.

No it's not wrong for you to want to train your dog properly and be a good canine citizen no matter what breed really. Banish the thought! Your dog, your property, your right.

...and what Twlya said above.


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

I understand why you may be unable and/or unwilling to fence in two acres. Would your husband possibly agree to fencing off a small portion? Could you fence the area around your dog's run, plus a little extra? You sound like a very reasonable person, who understands the risk of this behavior. Your husband needs to understand as well. Just a small fenced area would protect you from a possible lawsuit, as well as keep your dog safe.


----------



## firestorm (Feb 3, 2014)

I don`t think I could move the kennel. It is in a real good spot. It is on pavement, easy to clean and I can see her from the window to keep an eye out. Sometimes it is necessary to put her in the kennel when she is in heat. Better than having an oops litter. She can get real stinky when it`s her time. She is not on her lead when in heat. I try to be a good dog owner. She gets plenty of exercise, play, toys and mind games. She is not dog aggressive or fearful, shy or timid. Great dog. She has had not one health issue yet. Back to the neighbor, well maybe the neighbor did get the hint. He really does like my dog. Maybe to much. But I will be way more careful and watchful of the neighbor and start telling him what is not allowed. I have to say everyone is real nice on this forum and I like that people on here do not sugar coat any thing. Thanks for all the help. No, I don`t think he would fence a small portion. He don`t like fences.


----------



## firestorm (Feb 3, 2014)

I will talk to him about fencing a small portion near her dog run. I will have to pester him. See if that works. LOL:laugh:


----------



## readaboutdogs (Jul 8, 2001)

Yes I think you should always speak up. With the kids on one side of us I had to tell him not to put his hands/ arms through the fence 2 or three times, the last time pretty sternly and called his brother over and told him what the younger was doing and his mother came out and I went over it again! I haven't seen him do it anymore, but if they are out and I have my dog out, I take my dogs in. My grandparents lived on a farm, but keep the area around the house fenced to keep animals from getting up close to the house and preserve her gardens! Pasture/grazing along the back and one side. You might consider something like that, they had a large open area in front and to the side and the rest was fenced for cattle/sheep/wheat fields.


----------



## jafo220 (Mar 16, 2013)

firestorm said:


> We do not have a fence, my husband will not put one up. We live on two acres. I was real nice about it. We are friends with them. He just needs to know his limit and what I will or will not tolerate. My husband is way more relaxed and tolerant than me. This is his first dog but not my first. I had GSDs my whole life. I know what they can do to a person on accident. My other half does not like to confront anyone about anything because he don`t want to cause trouble. I think if telling someone in a proper manner what you dislike it should not be a problem for them. You are after all protecting them and your dog. I think it is wrong for a person to go into your yard and mess with your dog and try to introduce strange children to it. We do have signs up, no trespassing and beware of dog. She was out side for less than 60 seconds. I know it only takes a second. I am real careful about our dog. I do not let her run outside unless I am out there with her. But will once in awhile I will put her on her lead(that is attached to her dog run) or put her in the outdoor dog run. I should not have to worry about the neighbors and what they will do. They being adults, should know better than that and have common sense when it comes to dogs(he`s had a dog before). My dog is very friendly and loves kids. She is not aggressive all. She is not left outside all day long. But I should be able to leave her for two minutes on her lead, in my yard. Our house is about midway on our property.(2 acres) It is also a dead end street and I do not live in the city. Don`t get me wrong, we get along with all are neighbors and they are real nice. The thing is, she is our dog, not his. He can get his own. I am just tired of people coming over and trying to give her commands and treating her like the neighborhood dog. I have rules for a reason. Sorry, end of rant. It`s know wonder why sometimes I like my pets more than people.


I understand. But someone in your household needs to take the reigns and get this stopped before something bad happens. Your dog may not intentionally hurt some one by biting, it could be as simple as her knocking them off their feet by leg sweeping them with her lead. It happens fast. Put kids in the mix that don't understand how to act around a dog this size and sometimes bad things happen. I would also be concerned about the kid coming close then backing off. Your dog being tied to a lead may wind up injured trying to chase the kid. It's just not a good situation. 

I agree, there is a polite way you can do this and I'd tell him what you wrote in your last post. He needs to not bother the dog anymore. Beware telling him to get his own dog though. It would be harder to communicate to a dog to not trespass than it would be a human neighbor. I'd just let him know, he is a great neighbor but you don't want him interacting with your dog anymore because of liability reasons. You don't want them injured or your dog injured. 

Some people just have to be told. Adult or not.


----------



## Sarah~ (Apr 30, 2012)

Dainerra said:


> "What the  are you doing" also works well for most people.
> 
> Honestly, you are much nicer than I would have been. I do NOT like people roaming into my yard. Ask my neighbors, who had their children escorted home by me and told that they would NOT be playing in my yard.


That's exactly what I would have said. I have ZERO tolerance for people I don't know messing with my dogs after my ex-neighbor poisoned and killed my golden retriever in my backyard


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

I wouldn't put up with that. That dog bites it will somehow be the dogs fault. Is there any way to put up a fence so you and not your neighbors can enjoy your yard that is on your property that you pay taxes on?


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Sarah~ said:


> That's exactly what I would have said. I have ZERO tolerance for people I don't know messing with my dogs after my ex-neighbor poisoned and killed my golden retriever in my backyard


Why the heck would anyone feel the need to poison any dog much less a golden retriever?


----------



## Ellimaybel (Mar 16, 2014)

llombardo said:


> Why the heck would anyone feel the need to poison any dog much less a golden retriever?


 Because there are disgusting people in the world who don't deserve to live.


----------



## Sarah~ (Apr 30, 2012)

llombardo said:


> Why the heck would anyone feel the need to poison any dog much less a golden retriever?


His kids were throwing rocks and poking her with sticks. I yelled at them, but from then on whenever Shiva saw those kids she would growl. The parents complained to me that she was aggressive, I told them if their kids would leave her alone there would be NO issues but I still put up higher fencing and a beware of dog sign. He fed her poisoned meat. The police didn't do anything about it... Took me over a year to get over it and be able to have another dog. If I see anyone pestering with my animals outside I have no problem yelling at them there's no way I'll let that happen again!


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

Ellimaybel said:


> Because there are disgusting people in the world who don't deserve to live.


Yep people can be A holes!


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Sarah~ said:


> His kids were throwing rocks and poking her with sticks. I yelled at them, but from then on whenever Shiva saw those kids she would growl. The parents complained to me that she was aggressive, I told them if their kids would leave her alone there would be NO issues but I still put up higher fencing and a beware of dog sign. He fed her poisoned meat. The police didn't do anything about it... Took me over a year to get over it and be able to have another dog. If I see anyone pestering with my animals outside I have no problem yelling at them there's no way I'll let that happen again!


Sad I'll tell you, I have tested all of my dogs by throwing meat over the fence..I buy it, don't touch it and fling it over(so they can't smell it was my hands on it) The golden was the worse one. He is the most obedient dog I have but he really wanted that meat. The female GSD looked at it and walked away, what a difference in dogs.


----------



## Sarah~ (Apr 30, 2012)

llombardo said:


> Sad I'll tell you, I have tested all of my dogs by throwing meat over the fence..I buy it, don't touch it and fling it over(so they can't smell it was my hands on it) The golden was the worse one. He is the most obedient dog I have but he really wanted that meat. The female GSD looked at it and walked away, what a difference in dogs.


Shiva was the same way. My perfect dog but she would take food from anyone. Eko has turned down raw steak from a friend who he had never met that I asked to try and give it to him. That makes me feel a bit better about it but I still worry


----------



## Msmaria (Mar 2, 2013)

You, not rude. You are being responsible. Your neighbor is the rude and irresponsible one.


----------



## Sri (Apr 25, 2013)

If you are on friendly terms with your neighbors, and you seem to be, perhaps your dog knows them well enough and they felt comfortable being around it. I have been in places where this has happened, especially rural areas. 

Can you not gently talk to them that GSDs being a protective breed you are worried for their safety and to stay away unless you are present with the dog? 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## AngVi (Dec 22, 2012)

Definitely not Rude at all. How dare he.
I am so so tired if people always just walking up any trying Touch or Tell my pups what to do.
Yes of course they are adorable but that's not the point. 
This guy in your yard! Seriously I think you were polite, I wouldn't have been that nice.





Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## erfunhouse (Jun 8, 2013)

Ellimaybel said:


> Have you posted No Trespassing and Beware of Dog signs? At least if you have those posted you have a little more protection on your side if something does happen. I'll be interested to see what people here have to say about the issue.


So, before becoming a nurse, I was enroute to be a lawyer (I know, 180, right?) and this is a complete fallacy...at least in California. Placing a "beware of dog sign" legally acknowledges that you have a "vicious animal" on your propertry and should someone get bit, you KNEW you had an "attack animal" that would do "bodily harm" and therefore are MORE liable. No sign, no statement of acknowledgement, greater chance that there would be no legal repercussion should the dog bite. That being said, because we have "aggressive dogs" we are still in hot water if they bite someone. 

As to the OP---were you rude? NO. My comment would have been more like "What the &&&& are you doing? Are you a %%%% moron? Get the &&&& out of here *******!" Then a prompt trip to Home depot to build a makeshift fence.


----------



## ken k (Apr 3, 2006)

your not rude, what if your dog bit one of the kids?, your neighbor is stupid, pure and simple, and i would keep a close eye on your dog when outside


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

That whole sign = liability thing depends. Sometimes a case gets through the courts and it's assumed that it will be an overwhelming precedent. That's not always the case. I would suggest folks look up their local ordinances and dangerous dog laws which vary from state to state, community to community.


----------



## sehrgutcsg (Feb 7, 2014)

If the dog was an adult. I would've calmly walked outside unhitched the dog, told the person or persons in the backyard, "that you're now on your own."

Then I would've had the dog lay down.


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

sehrgutcsg said:


> If the dog was an adult. I would've calmly walked outside unhitched the dog, told the person or persons in the backyard, "that you're now on your own."
> 
> Then I would've had the dog lay down.


While I do admire this approach...deescalating is most likely a better choice!


----------



## wyominggrandma (Jan 2, 2011)

I think your husband, whether he likes fences or not, needs to realize if the dog at some point gets tired of the neighbor bringing over kids or the kids starts coming on their own, whether in the kennel or tied up and gets bit, he will have a HUGE financial lawsuit on his hands and at that point a fence won't matter..........
I would never suggest to anyone that my dog is "protective" whether it is or not. If indeed it does bite, you have already told people that its "protective" and there goes a lawsuit. 
Of course, I would never tolerate people just driving onto my property. We had horses, dogs, etc on our acreage and it was fenced. I don't trust folks and even driving a atv onto your property, he falls off and gets injured bingo, another lawsuit.


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

I grew up in the south and yards with no fences are /were? Quite common there, never got that myself. 

To the OP Fencing off a portion of your property near the house would seem reasonable and prudent to me? It could keep A holes and roaming dogs away from your dog. Right now you're dealing with A hole neighbors and you husbands laid back attitude! That should not be happening!

The mention of "Beware of dog signs was brought up on the Boxer Board, "No Trespassing" and "Dog on Premises" signs were mentioned as better alternatives for the reasons stated about the "Beware of Dog Signs"  

And dogs can be poison proofed, it's just another form of training.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

People coming onto your property after you've expressly asked them not to are rude, regardless of whether you've even got a dog or not! I've never lived any place where everyone didn't have fences, so I can't really understand the reluctance not to put one up unless there are ordinances against it or it would be cost prohibitive. Two acres would be expensive, but you could certainly do a smaller portion of your yard as a dog run.


----------



## pyratemom (Jan 10, 2011)

I would not leave her outside alone. Stay outside with her while she is on that lead line. That will discourage anymore trespassing from your neighbor. If he comes over while you are outside you can witness and supervise any contact with your dog. I would especially tell him to not bring kids over if you are not with your dog. I think a fence might help but if your HOA doesn't allow it, then you have to stay outside to protect your dog from stupid people who may or may not get bit and sue you.


----------



## jafo220 (Mar 16, 2013)

Sarah~ said:


> His kids were throwing rocks and poking her with sticks. I yelled at them, but from then on whenever Shiva saw those kids she would growl. The parents complained to me that she was aggressive, I told them if their kids would leave her alone there would be NO issues but I still put up higher fencing and a beware of dog sign. He fed her poisoned meat. The police didn't do anything about it... Took me over a year to get over it and be able to have another dog. If I see anyone pestering with my animals outside I have no problem yelling at them there's no way I'll let that happen again!


Wow, just wow. If I seen kids throwing rocks at my dog, especially my next door neighbors kids, I'd immediately throw them right back and I'd be standing on their front door step with police and filing a complaint right then and there. That's just sad. I'm really sorry that you had to go through that. Some people can be .


----------



## sehrgutcsg (Feb 7, 2014)

I had an idea - you should build a 360° 10' foot dog run around the perimeter of where you would like to keep your dog and then throw three pit bulls in there and your dog should be very fine.

In regards to your husband I will go ahead and forward something in my post that explains the difference between a man and a woman and how they think. 

"MAN VERSUS WOMAN."

Let's say a guy named Fred is attracted to a woman named Martha. He asks her out to a movie; she accepts; they have a pretty good time. A few nights later he asks her out to dinner, and again they enjoy themselves. They continue to see each other regularly, and after a while neither one of them is seeing anybody else.

And then, one evening when they're driving home, a thought occurs to Martha, and, without really thinking, she says it aloud: "Do you realize that, as of tonight, we've been seeing each other for exactly six months?"

And then, there is silence in the car.

To Martha, it seems like a very loud silence. She thinks to herself: I wonder if it bothers him that I said that. Maybe he's been feeling confined by our relationship; maybe he thinks I'm trying to push him into some kind of obligation that he doesn't want, or isn't sure of.

And Fred is thinking: Gosh. Six months.

And Martha is thinking: But, hey, I'm not so sure I want this kind of relationship either. Sometimes I wish I had a little more space, so I'd have time to think about whether I really want us to keep going the way we are, moving steadily towards, I mean, where are we going? Are we just going to keep seeing each other at this level of intimacy? Are we heading toward marriage? Toward children? Toward a lifetime together? Am I ready for that level of commitment? Do I really even know this person?

And Fred is thinking: ...so that means it was...let's see...February when we started going out, which was right after I had the car at the dealer's, which means...lemme check the odometer...Whoa! I am way overdue for an oil change here.

And Martha is thinking: He's upset. I can see it on his face. Maybe I'm reading this completely wrong. Maybe he wants more from our relationship, more intimacy, more commitment; maybe he has sensed - even before I sensed it - that I was feeling some reservations. Yes, I bet that's it. That's why he's so reluctant to say anything about his own feelings. He's afraid of being rejected.

And Fred is thinking: And I'm gonna have them look at the transmission again. I don't care what those morons say, it's still not shifting right. And they better not try to blame it on the cold weather this time. What cold weather? It's 87 degrees out, and this thing is shifting like a garbage truck, and I paid those incompetent thieves $600.

And Martha is thinking: He's angry. And I don't blame him. I'd be angry, too. I feel so guilty, putting him through this, but I can't help the way I feel. I'm just not sure.

And Fred is thinking: They'll probably say it's only a 90-day warranty...scumballs.

And Martha is thinking: Maybe I'm just too idealistic, waiting for a knight to come riding up on his white horse, when I'm sitting right next to a perfectly good person, a person I enjoy being with, a person I truly do care about, a person who seems to truly care about me. A person who is in pain because of my self-centered, schoolgirl romantic fantasy.

And Fred is thinking: Warranty? They want a warranty? I'll give them a warranty. I'll take their warranty and stick it right up their...

"Fred," Martha says aloud.

"What?" says Fred, startled.

"Please don't torture yourself like this," she says, her eyes beginning to brim with tears. "Maybe I should never have...oh dear, I feel so..."(She breaks down, sobbing.)

"What?" says Fred.

"I'm such a fool," Martha sobs. "I mean, I know there's no knight. I really know that. It's silly. There's no knight, and there's no horse."

"There's no horse?" says Fred.

"You think I'm a fool, don't you?" Martha says.

"No!" says Fred, glad to finally know the correct answer.

"It's just that...it's that I...I need some time," Martha says.

(There is a 15-second pause while Fred, thinking as fast as he can, tries to come up with a safe response. Finally he comes up with one that he thinks might work.)

"Yes," he says. (Martha, deeply moved, touches his hand.)

"Oh, Fred, do you really feel that way?" she says.

"What way?" says Fred.

"That way about time," says Martha.

"Oh," says Fred. "Yes." (Martha turns to face him and gazes deeply into his eyes, causing him to become very nervous about what she might say next, especially if it involves a horse. At last she speaks.)

"Thank you, Fred," she says.

"Thank you," says Fred.

Then he takes her home, and she lies on her bed, a conflicted, tortured soul, and weeps until dawn, whereas when Fred gets back to his place, he opens a bag of Doritos, turns on the TV, and immediately becomes deeply involved in a rerun of a college basketball game between two South Dakota junior colleges that he has never heard of. A tiny voice in the far recesses of his mind tells him that something major was going on back there in the car, but he is pretty sure there is no way he would ever understand what, and so he figures it's better if he doesn't think about it.

The next day Martha will call her closest friend, or perhaps two of them, and they will talk about this situation for six straight hours. In painstaking detail, they will analyze everything she said and everything he said, going over it time and time again, exploring every word, expression, and gesture for nuances of meaning, considering every possible ramification.

They will continue to discuss this subject, off and on, for weeks, maybe months, never reaching any definite conclusions, but never getting bored with it either.

Meanwhile, Fred, while playing racquetball one day with a mutual friend of his and Martha's, will pause just before serving, frown, and say: "Norm, did Martha ever own a horse?"

And that's the difference between men and women.


----------



## The Packman (Jan 31, 2011)

You left a K9 that could potentially bite someone unattended...your bad !

Like other people have said...put up a fence even. (it is just a 'spite fence')


----------



## firestorm (Feb 3, 2014)

Yes, on occasion I do. Only in certain situations and not for very long. She was out for less than 30 seconds. It was a nice day so I put her outside and went inside to do something. It is my yard, on two acres, she is my dog. We have a very long drive way. It is not like he can walk five feet and the dog is right there. Our house is a little less than half way into our property,(remember two acres) no reason why I would think some one would be outside. But nice weather is here and it is the first time he did this this year. I had to tell him not to bring kids over by the dog when we are not there outside with her. Since I did not want it to continue all summer long. Because it is getting nice out and they do have grandkids that live in the city and they think it`s cool to live in the country(the kids). So I thought I had to tell him even though my DH told me not to say anything. He don`t want no trouble. I asked if I was rude in telling him that nicely. Sometimes it is hard to communicate over the internet what you are trying to say. In person is much better.


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

firestorm said:


> We have a very long drive way. It is not like he can walk five feet and the dog is right there. Our house is a little less than half way into our property,(remember two acres) no reason why I would think some one would be outside. But nice weather is here and it is the first time he did this this year. I had to tell him not to bring kids over by the dog when we are not there outside with her. Since I did not want it to continue all summer long. Because it is getting nice out and they do have grandkids that live in the city and they think it`s cool to live in the country(the kids). So I thought I had to tell him even though my DH told me not to say anything. He don`t want no trouble. I asked if I was rude in telling him that nicely. Sometimes it is hard to communicate over the internet what you are trying to say. In person is much better.


I'm sorry but your missing the fundamental point. People can be "STUPID" you can't fight that with logic.


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

No you weren't rude, the neighbor is just a dipstick. No matter how many times you try to educate that type of person, they'll still keep coming over. 

I'm sure it was innocent, he *wasn't thinking* and just wanted to introduce the kids to the pretty dog they probably remarked on seeing. However, his having had dogs before doesn't mean he knows jack diddly about german shepherds. They're not like other dogs (unless we're talking about a very similar breed!)

Yes. With a nice garden around the outside so dipstick neighbor can't get too close.



firestorm said:


> I will talk to him about fencing a small portion near her dog run. I will have to pester him. See if that works. LOL:laugh:


----------



## firestorm (Feb 3, 2014)

She is a regular dog, not a police k-9, or IPO, or PP or any thing like that. Been there did that. I do not want another dog trained on that level. She was not aggressively barking at the kid. Just a simple bark. What I forgot to say was that when I went outside and said that to the neighbor the child told me after that he was afraid of dogs. He was not teasing the dog. The child was not sure about the dog. So he would try to go to the dog and then back up. It was the adult that is at fault(not his dog, not his property, not his liability) for trying to make the child pet the dog. She is real friendly so maybe that is why, I do not know what the guy was thinking. He was not thinking. Yes I got up set. That is why I said something. I did not want it to get out of hand. All the years of owning dogs I never had this type of problem before. Either living in the city or country. So I asked if I was rude and I ask people how they would handle it when your DH is friends with all the neighbors and has been since he was little. He grew up in that house. He does not want trouble. I have only known them for five years. My DH bought the house from his mother so we could live it after we were married. How can I handle this when he does not want me to say anything? Even though I already did but does not want me to in the future. About the beware of dog sign, I looked it up, could not find anything about it in my state of WI.


----------



## firestorm (Feb 3, 2014)

He had a cocker, far cry from a GSD. Yes, people can be stupid. Maybe he needs my DH to tell him(I wished he would) and not a 100 lbs female. I don`t know what he is thinking. Let me explain it this. My DH has lived there his whole life. He is friends with every one on that street. Known everyone a long time. He does not like to say anything that may cause problems. Even if what people are doing can cause a problem. I have the neighbor and his wife that live right next door to us. Her parents live across the street from us and their son and his GSD/Lab mix live at the end of our dead end road. At the end is a farmers field and a old gravel pit. So it`s all in the family. The son I do not have to many problems with. Other than bringing his dog over every time he visits and the fact that she runs loose. I have almost hit the dog with my car and the fact that his parents watch the dog during the day when he is at work and she tries to chase me and my dog when I try to bike with her. The dad I have a problem with. Thinks rules do not apply. Takes golf cart and drives down our drive way, don`t know why. Maybe looking for son`s dog. Should at least let me know. He has been over a couple of times with his son and the dad let his son`s dog into our house. The nerve of some people. The same dog they let kill and eat wild things. Gross. I care because I have a cat that I do not want hurt. That would really piss me off. She is a personal therapy pet. He is rude. Then the neighbor guy.(Married to daughter) Thinks rules don`t apply to him. Drives his ATV down our drive way and thru our yard to the back of his property(he made a trail.) The back of his property lines up with the back of our house and yard. He will also do the reverse. Trail thru our yard and down the drive way. The trail is even with the back yard. I thought about planting bushes there but DH won`t let me. I deal with this stuff all the time. But I am not allowed to say anything. So that is my problem. I am surrounded by idiots who can`t think. It is amazing that other people can come over and let a dog into your house. The neighbors grown kids. Stupid people. So, what should I do as not to offend people and not get my DH made at me? Need help!


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

firestorm said:


> It is amazing that other people can come over and let a dog into your house.


Keep your doors locked. That will solve this particular issue.


----------



## kreese323 (Apr 6, 2014)

You were not rude at all. I had a similar issue with my first GSD. Kids would cut through our yard and harass our dog. We weren't very polite about it but it solved the problem lol.


----------



## firestorm (Feb 3, 2014)

Kids are not the problem. Only one house has a child. Its near the end of the street. I hardly ever see the child, supervised real well. My DH invited people over, they let the other dog in our house. Which got put back out side right away. I don`t allow other peoples animals in our house, neither does my DH. He is just to nice and polite to say any thing. It is not like every thing I said is happening every other day but it does happen. Winter is very calm because everyone is inside their houses. Warmer weather coming and right away the neighbor comes over and brings kids that I have never seen before and I do believe they were not his grandkids. I can put up with certain things for my DH`s sake. After reading all of these posts, what I will not put up with from now on is: 1. neighbor bringing anyone over to pet the dog when she is on lead or in her dog run. The lead is mainly for my DH who has a tendency to get deeply involved in activities outside and not paying attention to what the dog is doing or where she is. I am not always home and he wants the dog outside with him. So the solution was a lead and or dog run. I told him if he could not watch her like a hawk, either put her in her dog run or on her lead(which gives her more run space.) 2. any one who tries to give her any commands and make her do any thing, regardless what it is. 3. give her any type of food or treats. 4. tries to let their or any other dog into our house when they are invited over. 5. calling her name, neighbor mostly(don`t want her going up to people or out of the yard when they call her name and I do not want the dog thinking she can go over to the neighbors any time she wants) 6. people expecting me to bring her over when I am outside with her and they see her(again neighbor mostly, right next door. I try the best I can for my dog. I have read a lot of good points and will try harder not to put our dog in situations that can put her at risk. But I also have to train my DH, in his thinking. That will not be a easy task. If the stupid neighbor would just leave the dog alone I could handle the rest. But he is pushy and I think rude sometimes. Even if he is nice and mostly a good neighbor. I will continue to try and not be rude when dealing with this. But I guess every one has their breaking point. I hope I do not get to mine. I do hope he got the hint with what I told him with out further explanation. If not, I will tell him again nicely, just for my DH`s sake. No wonder I like my pets more than people sometimes. Don`t people think any more.


----------



## Blanketback (Apr 27, 2012)

The trouble you're having is way beyond what's happened with you pup. I had the same issues when I moved into DH's home. Our immediate neighbor and DH are as close as brothers, which meant that I had to assume him as my BIL. Sorry, my own brother isn't an intrusive moron who'll enter my back yard and leave the gate open, or trek fresh mud through my livingroom carpet, etc. ad nauseum. It got so bad here that I said I couldn't take it anymore and we were moving, lol! There's a healthy respect among regular neighbors, and the fact that I'm a stranger means that I wanted to be treated with that kind of respect. Don't just walk into my home, or go grabbing tools from my shed. Normal people ask first, lol! So anyway, after saying I wanted to move and looking at another house, we never did move - because I love this area and property. But by explaining why I wanted to move, DH finally understood how I felt. Things are much better now, although I did have to spend money planting privacy fences. The nerve of some people! You weren't rude at all, and why is he expecting you to accommodate the whims of these people?


----------



## jafo220 (Mar 16, 2013)

Blanketback said:


> The trouble you're having is way beyond what's happened with you pup. I had the same issues when I moved into DH's home. Our immediate neighbor and DH are as close as brothers, which meant that I had to assume him as my BIL. Sorry, my own brother isn't an intrusive moron who'll enter my back yard and leave the gate open, or trek fresh mud through my livingroom carpet, etc. ad nauseum. It got so bad here that I said I couldn't take it anymore and we were moving, lol! There's a healthy respect among regular neighbors, and the fact that I'm a stranger means that I wanted to be treated with that kind of respect. Don't just walk into my home, or go grabbing tools from my shed. Normal people ask first, lol! So anyway, after saying I wanted to move and looking at another house, we never did move - because I love this area and property. But by explaining why I wanted to move, DH finally understood how I felt. Things are much better now, although I did have to spend money planting privacy fences. The nerve of some people! You weren't rude at all, and why is he expecting you to accommodate the whims of these people?


It's good that you understand those points. It's good you are going to act on those points. It's hard to relay advice when your not in the situation too. But if you take anything away from this thread, take it one step further. There are thousands of "great neighbors" out there who have lived around each other for years with no problems. It only takes that one instance where something happens,could be your dog scratching their kid to them coming over unannounced and tripping on that new edge along the driveway or hole you dug for some reason to show you the side of those people you thought you would never see. All it takes is one large medical bill and an insurance company that doesn't want to pay their claim or something causing them hardship to bring out the bad side. This is what I keep in mind when having anyone over to my house and why they are not allowed without me there.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Blanketback (Apr 27, 2012)

Yup, I have the same rule here. If they want to hang out together, go on over to his house. Plus, he's petrified of GSDs so that's just an accident waiting to happen. The tiniest little infraction on my pup's behalf could morph into a huge ordeal, and I'm not even here to witness it? No way Jose. My home, my rules. It's hard when people are so familiar with each other - even getting DH to put up a puny cedar fence out front to keep the neighborhood roamers off the lawn was an issue, because oh, everyone's dog does that?! Huh, too bad. Not on my lawn, and _NO_ not everyone's dog is allowed to roam all over. Duh!


----------



## firestorm (Feb 3, 2014)

I know I have to be careful. I do not want a law suit. That is why I said something to begin with. It can be tricky when dealing with neighbors and I don`t think that any one of them would hurt my dog over this. It`s about respecting other people and their property and animals. No one should ever do what he did. Ever! I am not my DH, I am not that tolerant but I have to be for his sake. I am not a rude person and will talk to them, I do not make it a habit. I am not a social butterfly. My DH is. He treats his brother in-laws dog the same way. So I guess he is trying to treat my dog the same. She is not every ones dog. She is not a community dog where everyone gets to pet or try to make her sit ect. How how hard is that to understand? Can he be that dense? Yes, last summer she was a cute puppy, small, furry, and friendly. Now she has grown into and adult. She does not know any thing about her size or how strong she is. She is not mentally developed yet. I should say matured. Yes he want a dog but his life style does not permit it. Does not mean that my dog is his substitute even though he really likes her. He should be concerned about other matters in his life not my dog. That is just to freaky for me. At least I talked to my DH and he said that yes, he should not do that and is not proper. So that is a plus for me. Maybe I can have DH also have a talk to him.(liability reasons) I would welcome further comments and opinions on this. It is a nice area, that is one good thing.


----------



## huntergreen (Jun 28, 2012)

can some one explain "DH" to me? tks all


----------



## firestorm (Feb 3, 2014)

Our property is nice. It has every thing my DH wants. The property is more long than wide. One side is lined with trees and the other by brush. The back does have a fence. My DH will not put up a fence on either side cause he said it is a pain and lucks ugly when you mow and you have to weed whack the entire fence line. Two acres of grass is a lot to mow. No one else goes into our property to pet the dog except for him and sometimes his wife. The wife is real nice. Maybe I will have better luck explaining it to the wife. I am sure she would not want her grand kids to get hurt or jumped on. She does seem to be more cautious about the dog. Do you think I should try that? Why can not people think before they act? Why can they not think about what may happen? No matter where I take my dog, people are always asking if they can pet her. If I let them, I make sure she is facing them, I am right there and then I tell tell to put their hand out and let her sniff and pet the side of her head. If you put your hand above her head she will always bring her head up muzzle up. I do not want any one to take it the wrong way. This dog is like a people magnate. Sorry for all the long posts. I am just trying to do right by my dog. She is a great dog and I don`t want any thing to happen to her.


----------



## firestorm (Feb 3, 2014)

Dear Husband.


----------



## Blanketback (Apr 27, 2012)

I like fences. I don't care if they're ugly chain link that I can drape with climbing vines or wooden privacy fences, or a hedge row of bushes. I like all of them, lol! I like knowing that I don't have to worry about the roaming dogs or neighbor's children in my back yard, and my dogs can run around without me having to either watch them like hawks or tie them up. It's much less stressful in my fenced back yard than the unfenced front yard.


----------



## firestorm (Feb 3, 2014)

I like fences to, much easier when you have a dog. I think I might try to put up a living hedge. Roses I think, they are beautiful and they have thorns. People don`t like thorns. I think my DH would agree to that. Plus it would be pretty, the ever blooming ones. I could also put one on the very front of our property. Just to bad you have to go to extremes in this day in age. But I still will try to put up a fenced area by her dog run. Probably around 25x25 area, give or take a few feet. I think I can talk him into doing that if I can find some used chain link fence and agree to weed whack around the fence. It is not that big of an area and that is where she goes to the bathroom any ways. That is her potty spot. I think it might work because our grand kids still play in that area even though we told them a dozen times not to play there. I am beginning to believe there is hope now. I am glad I found this forum. You made me to think of different ways to handle this. That don`t seem would cause a problem. On top of that who would not want to beautify their property. I feel better now. Thank you for making me think.


----------



## Blanketback (Apr 27, 2012)

All's well that ends well, right?  You're very welcome!

I will say that weed whacking around chain link is a huge frustration, because it breaks the cord every time it hits it. If you can put something under the fence line, even if it's just some gardening weed barrier cloth and topped with mulch, or flat rocks, anything lol - you'll be happier. Your rose hedge sounds wonderful! I put in cedars on the side where the jerk lives, and lilacs on the side where the nice-but-nosy children live. They're nice, but I don't appreciate the kids yelling "woof woof" all the time to get my dogs going, lol. Kids, what can you do?


----------



## The Packman (Jan 31, 2011)

The Packman said:


> You left a K9 that could potentially bite someone unattended...your bad !





firestorm said:


> ...It is my yard, on two acres, she is my dog. We have a very long drive way. It is not like he can walk five feet and the dog is right there. Our house is a little less than half way into our property,(remember two acres) no reason why I would think some one would be outside.


After reading your above post I would like to amend my post. 

You are correct ! 

In your OP you said the guy lives 'right next door.' I am from the City of Philadelphia and my DEF of right next door and yours are different.

For about a buck a piece you can get Keep Out / No Trespassing signs. I suggest you buy a BUNCH of them and put them up all over. It probably won't help but if anything ever happens you'll have them in your defense.


----------



## huntergreen (Jun 28, 2012)

firestorm...thanks for that explanation of DH. a dog run would be good, but i still think a 6 foot privacy fence is needed. if dear wife and i disagreed on this, i have no doubt i would come home to a newly installed fence.


----------



## firestorm (Feb 3, 2014)

I do have those signs up. He even remarked on them. So I think he really knows why I put the signs up. He thinks they just do not apply to him. *By me catching him in the act and saying something, hopefully he got the hint. *I grew up in the country but moved to the city later on in life, never had a problem like this though, now I live back in the country. I like the country much better. I will keep an extra eye out for him in the future when outside or inside. He is just kinda weird. Even to this day I still walk my dog around the boundary of our yard. Did this when we first brought her home. If the dog knows pretty much where the boundaries are , then the neighbor should. He just don`t respect them. I always try to keep her out of neighbors yards. Cause I know I do not like it when there is a dog in my yard and garden and flower beds. I always try to respect other people.


----------



## firestorm (Feb 3, 2014)

We do have a dog run. I think my DH would go ape if he came home and there was a six foot privacy fence up on both sides of the property. I would love to put up a fence like this. I will be happy if I can talk him into fencing a small area for our dog.


----------



## jafo220 (Mar 16, 2013)

It sounds like you're going in the right direction with this. You're right that you don't have to be belligerent with the guy but you don't want him mistaking your kindness for weakness either. Just be firm so he understands you mean business and are not kidding around. If he is any kind of good neighbor, he should understand without much trouble. 

Making waves with neighbors is always touchy but some just don't get it either. It's what I'm going through with my neighbor and their two little dogs and teenage kids who let them out front off leash and crap in our side yard. I picked the stuff up and she came out one morning in her nightgown to tell me she was going to pick it up. I informed her it would be best if she kept her dogs in her own yard to potty. Then I get this long story about her new in-ground pool and how muddy her backyard was so she let them go out front. It was ok for me to track and smell her dogs poo in my house but not good for them to track mud into her house. Makes sense doesn't it? LOL! Needless to say, this neighbor didn't listen. It has subsided but not ended. So don't feel bad, your not alone in neighbor issues. It could be worse.:crazy:


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

When you live in a nice place where people respect boundaries, you might be able to tether your dog outside for some minutes so he can do what he needs to do while you are washing the breakfast dishes or getting ready for work. 

Unfortunately, your neighbor is a jerk. Which means you do not live in a nice place where you can tether your dog outside for a few minutes while you take care of the breakfast dishes or get ready for work. 

I am sorry that this is the case. Whether or not to start neighbor trouble is something that you and your husband need to decide on. Frankly, if it were me, the man would get a good piece of my mind, and if my husband didn't like it, I would have some sign language for him too. 

Probably a good thing I am not married. 

When we have shepherds, it is sometimes best to keep the neighbors happy or neutral. But it is not always possible. I think it is better to tell the man that you do not want him coming around your dog when you are not present. But, I don't think he will listen to you. And you can't count on it in any event. 

Your choices are to put up a privacy fence, or to be out there whenever your dog is out there. It sucks, but it is what it is.


----------



## firestorm (Feb 3, 2014)

I did talk to my husband and he does finally agree that I did do the right thing and it is wrong on the neighbors part. If the subject ever comes up when we are talking with the neighbors my husband will tell them not to go up to the dog if we are not out there with her. Finding and reading this forum has really opened my eyes on how I deal with my dog. I never really thought about protecting the dog from people. From now on I will have to have eagle eyes and be watch full like a hawk around here. When I am outside with her she not on her lead or in her dog run, she is by me. She is after all my companion and protector. How ever if I can not keep an eye on her and still want her to be outside I will use the lead or dog run. I will be more careful in the future , cause if she is on lead or in her dog run I don`t want my dog to feel trapped if she can`t get away from a situation like that in the future and decides that her only option is to nip/bite in fear. Though she does not show any signs of being a fear biter. I do not want her to become one. So, I think I have a handle on this now. My dog comes first. The neighbor will just have to except that he cannot do this period. It will not be tolerated. Thanks everyone, you guys and gals are a awesome bunch.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I don't think it will be fear biting. 

I think fear biting is more when you have your dog out and some kid runs up behind, and the dog is so startled that it nips or bites. Fear biters are generally fearful dogs. 

But a dog that is tethered does know that it can't run, so if the dog has the options of fight or flight, many dogs (not fear biters), just dogs that would probably not be schutzhund material, would maintain a healthy distance, ie. avoid, and the tether prevents that option. 

Some dogs when tethered act like they are guarding the object they are tethered to. Probably just again a response to an uncertain situation, where the option of avoiding the uncertainty is eliminated.

But how the kid was acting, going forward, and then backing up out of her reach, was just because the child was scared. The dog can smell that and understands that from the body language, or understands a strong negative emotion. The dog does not check the person's credentials to ensure they are 18 before they bite. And the dog may not be able to distinguish, scaredy kid from someone up to no good. 

So, this is where protecting your dog comes in. It isn't so much fear biting, but these dogs can be territorial, they may have protection/guarding engrained in them, they do have teeth, and many do not have a very high threshold before they will use their teeth. 

What the child did, is very like to teasing from the perspective of the dog, and when something is teased, it will get frustrated, and when something is frustrated, I think thresholds come down. And so we protect our dogs.

If a dog bit in the situation you described, I don't think I would label the dog a fear-biter. And if I ran the court system, the owner would get a pass and child's guardian would be seriously fined for doing something like that. Unfortunately, the court systems are not run by dog lovers or even dog savvy people, so if your dog bit in such a situation, you could be perfectly ok, or you could face serious sanctions and in some crazy places, your dog would be put down. And just about anywhere you could be sued -- whether they would win or not is a question, but a lot of homeowner's insurance companies, will just settle -- and they don't care why the dog bit. They will settle the claim, and then drop you. And your dog would have a bite history, and getting insurance while maintaining ownership of the dog will be very difficult, and maybe impossible. So, we protect our dogs.

If a dog is teased by children chronically, a dog may become less tolerant of children in general, but again, they do not necessarily turn into fear biters, they may turn into child biters. And so we protect our dogs.


----------

